# Infected debudding site.



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

My kids were debudded on Wednesday. All looked good until last night at feeding when I got a whiff of something nasty and searched it out. Only her left side is nasty. She is still eating and playing.

I have blue kote on hand but what can I clean it with first? Preferences?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

One of my girls bumbed hers and she’s been a bit upset since.  It’s a little bloody around the ring, but no discharge or smell.  My vet, said, if we had issues, before infection, we could clean it like a regular cut and use blukote.  Are you sure it’s infected?  But, I just looked it up.  It said to wash it right away with good disinfectant soap.  Use antibioptic cream.  Wrap it with glaze for 24 hours.  Repeat daily.  I think at this point th3 blukote would probably keep th3 germs in, and they need to get out.  I’d go with the dressing.  That’s how I’ve treated many many infected animals on the farm.  Tricky part will making sure it stays on.  Do you have vetwrap?  I’d do the glaze and then wrap her head a bit with vetwrap to keep it in place since tape won’t stick to hair well.  Good luck!


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah its oozing, and the smell is not burnt hair or flesh. I've always been told no to ointments because it needs to dry out not stay wet. And it will keep all the nasty stuff in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 24, 2020)

I havent had this happen .. mmm did you disbudd her or the vet?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 24, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats  you have lot s of experience  with goats thoughts on what might help?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 24, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> @B&B Happy goats  you have lot s of experience  with goats thoughts on what might help?


I never had this issue happen when I debuded....I think @minihorses or @fustratedearthmother or @Beekissed may be better ones to answer for you , sure hope it clears up for you quickly...


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I havent had this happen .. mmm did you disbudd her or the vet?


A friend who I got the mom from did her and her 3 brothers for me


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

I've seen iodine and peroxide but I'd think peroxide would be too harsh.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 24, 2020)

I think it would hurt at that rate, how old is she? I would be careful when using nesoporne alot of the contain pain relievers that are toxic to some animals. I would use the wound wash spray first then iodion then maybe bluekota as if i remembering correct it has antibacterial antifungal properties. I would suggest essential oils but i don't know what would be safe on a goat much less a young kid.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I think it would hurt at that rate, how old is she? I would be careful when using nesoporne alot of the contain pain relievers that are toxic to some animals. I would use the wound wash spray first then iodion then maybe bluekota as if i remembering correct it has antibacterial antifungal properties. I would suggest essential oils but i don't know what would be safe on a goat much less a young kid.


5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I think it would hurt at that rate, how old is she? I would be careful when using nesoporne alot of the contain pain relievers that are toxic to some animals. I would use the wound wash spray first then iodion then maybe bluekota as if i remembering correct it has antibacterial antifungal properties. I would suggest essential oils but i don't know what would be safe on a goat much less a young kid.


Definitely no pain relief neosporin...she’s right..it can be toxic


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

I cleaned it with iodine but the smell is so bad that I called the vet. The earliest they can see her is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> I cleaned it with iodine but the smell is so bad that I called the vet. The earliest they can see her is Wednesday morning.


Well, I’m glad you’re going to the vet!  Does she have a temp?


----------



## Fluffy_Flock (Feb 24, 2020)

Warm very salty water is good for flushing wounds. Since you are seeing a vet Wednesday your main goal should be keeping it as clean as possible. I would find a squirt bottle (like a catsup bottle) and flush it with warm salt water a few times per day. Let it dry between flushing if you can. I would leave it uncovered.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Well, I’m glad you’re going to the vet!  Does she have a temp?


I try to avoid the vet as much as possible. Besides it being 45+minutes one way I hate trying to schedule a appointment around my work and their hours. 
I did not take a temp. She is absolutely normal except the oozing hornbud.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 24, 2020)

Fluffy_Flock said:


> Warm very salty water is good for flushing wounds. Since you are seeing a vet Wednesday your main goal should be keeping it as clean as possible. I would find a squirt bottle (like a catsup bottle) and flush it with warm salt water a few times per day. Let it dry between flushing if you can. I would leave it uncovered.


Almost impossible with rambunctious kids lol I cleaned her head pretty good tonight. I'll get her again in the morning.


----------



## Fluffy_Flock (Feb 24, 2020)

AlleysChicks said:


> Almost impossible with rambunctious kids lol I cleaned her head pretty good tonight. I'll get her again in the morning.


All you can do is your best. ❤


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2020)

I might try a broad spectrum antibiotic also, penicillin or LA200.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 24, 2020)

I would try to get her temp...just to give you an idea if it is infected enough to be giving her a fever?  At least, that’s what I would do. . Good luck. I try to avoid the vet due to the bills.  We are buying a disbudding tool next year, and I give shots, etc. saves a lot of money that can be put back into farm management!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 24, 2020)

Well, I know it's not real popular these days but it's always been great all my life to boil out the germs....good ol' fashioned peroxide can boil out germs down in a hole like that.   It's always worked for man and beast here and Dr. Pol uses is nearly every episode on abscesses.   

Another great topical treatment for wounds is another one that has fallen by the wayside....Dakin's solution.  We used it for suppurating wounds from cancer treatments in hospice....really controlled the drainage and the odor.  





						Dakin'S Solution: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions, Pictures, Warnings & Dosing - WebMD
					

Find patient medical information for Dakin's Solution on WebMD including its uses, side effects and safety, interactions, pictures, warnings and user ratings.




					www.webmd.com
				












						How To Make Dakin’s Solution & A Bleach Disinfectant Spray
					

Find out how to make the Dakin's Solution wound wash from household bleach. Also how to make a simple homemade bleach disinfectant spray.




					knowledgeweighsnothing.com
				




Another thing you can treat it with after boiling it out with peroxide or flushing it with Dakin's is nothing but raw honey....saturate a 2x2 gauze with raw honey, place it on the area, cover with more gauze and vet wrap that in place. 






						Honey: A Biologic Wound Dressing
					






					www.woundsresearch.com


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Well, I know it's not real popular these days but it's always been great all my life to boil out the germs....good ol' fashioned peroxide can boil out germs down in a hole like that.   It's always worked for man and beast here and Dr. Pol uses is nearly every episode on abscesses.
> 
> Another great topical treatment for wounds is another one that has fallen by the wayside....Dakin's solution.  We used it for suppurating wounds from cancer treatments in hospice....really controlled the drainage and the odor.
> 
> ...


I love Dr Pol and how he tries to fix animals in the easiest ways, plus save the farmers money!  I’ve read about, and even used manuka honey on wounds....that’s another vet trick I learned.  It also is a fix if an animal has a prolapsed dinger.  Never tried it on a female, but used it on my drake duck and worked like a charm!  

I would definitely try these ideas @Beekissed gave.  She’s given me tons of great advice!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 25, 2020)

I wouldn't hesitate to use peroxide if it is oozing and smelly.
Check temperature.
I wouldn't use antibiotics yet unless she has a temperature.


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 25, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Well, I know it's not real popular these days but it's always been great all my life to boil out the germs....good ol' fashioned peroxide can boil out germs down in a hole like that.   It's always worked for man and beast here and Dr. Pol uses is nearly every episode on abscesses.
> 
> Another great topical treatment for wounds is another one that has fallen by the wayside....Dakin's solution.  We used it for suppurating wounds from cancer treatments in hospice....really controlled the drainage and the odor.
> 
> ...



Yes to all of those. Honey especially is an amazing healer. I use diluted bleach on thrushy hooves, and it's what I use for mild rain rot on the horses.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2020)

There's no "hole" to boil out with disbudding - it's a burn.  Saline or peroxide to clean it.  I wouldn't cover it - it needs to dry out.  Hope the vet gives you a good anwer.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 26, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> There's no "hole" to boil out with disbudding - it's a burn.  Saline or peroxide to clean it.  I wouldn't cover it - it needs to dry out.  Hope the vet gives you a good anwer.


I'll find out today. He is usually really great and helpful. We haven't used him in a couple years, he is usually out on the farms doing calls.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 26, 2020)

Just left the vet. He asked a bunch of questions. But said whatever I did helped and she looks good. And if something happens where she stops eating or starts acting off to call and he'd get antibiotics pulled up.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 26, 2020)

What did you do?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 26, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> What did you do?


The first time I cleaned it with iodine. I scrubbed the site and the scab lifted enough to drain a good bit of the infection out. I've done it 3x total. You don't want the infection trapped.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh and did I mention I was only charged for a partial office visit. So $10 to ease my mind was well worth it.


----------



## Grant (Feb 26, 2020)

Money well spent. Glad all is well.


----------

